# Worthwhile UFO show or series?



## bill5 (Aug 8, 2021)

Is anyone aware of such a thing? The ones on Netflix are incredibly bad, mostly conspiracy nuts being conspiracy nuts, and most anything else I've seen was the same. I'd love to see one that both recaps some of the more famous ones and talks about the possibilities (or not) in general, in an at least semi-objective, intelligent way. I do recall seeing one or two that weren't bad, but not sure where if anywhere they are available.


----------



## Trash Panda (Aug 8, 2021)

Stargate SG1.


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Aug 8, 2021)

For fiction based, I don't think anything beats the X-files! Although it has roots in true events.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## bill5 (Aug 8, 2021)

Rasoul Morteza said:


> For fiction based, I don't think anything beats the X-files! Although it has roots in true events.


Clarification: I meant documentaries.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


>



Have you seen? I don't have Showtime. :(


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 8, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Have you seen? I don't have Showtime. :(


I literally was watching it when I saw this post 😂. It's A+ stuff, probably the best one I have ever seen and modern.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I literally was watching it when I saw this post 😂. It's A+ stuff, probably the best one I have ever seen and modern.


As an aside it's on HBO max as well which is where I'm seeing it and a day early I guess based on the trailer date


----------



## Quasar (Aug 8, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Is anyone aware of such a thing? The ones on Netflix are incredibly bad, mostly conspiracy nuts being conspiracy nuts, and most anything else I've seen was the same. I'd love to see one that both recaps some of the more famous ones and talks about the possibilities (or not) in general, in an at least semi-objective, intelligent way. I do recall seeing one or two that weren't bad, but not sure where if anywhere they are available.


Ancient Aliens will BLOW YOUR MIND! Just kidding.

I can't think of any standard documentaries that talk about extra-terrestrial life because there isn't anything, credibly at least, to document. On YouTube, there are some very good lectures and presentations on SETI, and Isaac Arthur has a terrific YT channel where he, among other things, explores the Fermi Paradox in great depth:



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZFipeZtQM5CKUjx6grh54g/search?query=fermi


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 8, 2021)

Try the Gaia channel.

Great documentaries on everything explainable by physics, geology, archeology, transcribing ancient texts, etc.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 8, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Ancient Aliens will BLOW YOUR MIND! Just kidding.
> 
> I can't think of any standard documentaries that talk about extra-terrestrial life because there isn't anything, credibly at least, to document. On YouTube, there are some very good lectures and presentations on SETI, and Isaac Arthur has a terrific YT channel where he, among other things, explores the Fermi Paradox in great depth:
> 
> ...


This was also good.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 8, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> This was also good.


I almost mentioned Fridman too, as he has a very cool way of going right up to the edge of the known and asking thoughtful, sincere questions of interesting interview guests. I've actually seen this, and yes, it's quite good. I find Fravor to be a pretty credible witness, though I would hesitate to draw hard interpretive conclusions from what he reports one way or the other.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 8, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Ancient Aliens will BLOW YOUR MIND! Just kidding.
> 
> I can't think of any standard documentaries that talk about extra-terrestrial life because there isn't anything, credibly at least, to document.


I disagree. There have been things which aren't so easily explainable and aren't necessarily all about paranoid conspiracies etc. Does that mean they're aliens visiting? No, but I think it merits keeping an open mind, esp as what we don't know well outweighs what we do. As far as we know.


----------



## Rex282 (Aug 8, 2021)

There are things that are provable like quantum entanglement that are much more implausible than aliens.


----------



## Chamberfield (Aug 8, 2021)

All of them are 100% crap. Nut cases, blurry videos, and no conclusions.

The only UFO case I find slightly compelling is the Ariel School sighting of 1994. A documentary was made about it, but the filmmaker can't seem to find a distributor so it's currently in limbo. But if it ever sees the light day, it should be an interesting watch. 

https://www.arielschoolphenomenon.com/?fbclid=IwAR0j39MgoCkH1KfS1Q4XUGnwCWM4EJLDO0bduxBuPoCpbCOlk6rky6vQODg


----------



## Chamberfield (Aug 8, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Is anyone aware of such a thing? The ones on Netflix are incredibly bad, mostly conspiracy nuts being conspiracy nuts, and most anything else I've seen was the same.


That's because the entertainment industry figured out that UFOs make good entertainment. If they serve up a big helping of nut cases and conspiracy theories, millions of low IQ individuals will eat it up. The documentaries are not interested in the truth, because there is no truth. It's just entertainment.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 8, 2021)

bill5 said:


> I disagree. There have been things which aren't so easily explainable and aren't necessarily all about paranoid conspiracies etc. Does that mean they're aliens visiting? No, but I think it merits keeping an open mind, esp as what we don't know well outweighs what we do. As far as we know.


Not sure what you're disagreeing with. I made no claims here whatsoever about what's real and what's not, and certainly agree with you that what we don't know vastly outweighs what we do.

...All I am suggesting is that the vast majority of documentaries that purport to "reveal the secrets of the unknown" are obvious sensationalist ploys designed to titillate and entertain to make quick money, usually starting with some random or arbitrary conclusion and then presenting "evidence" in such a way as to make their prefab conclusion seemingly plausible. This is, of course, the exact opposite of how authentic inquiry works, and at any rate has no bearing, pro or con, on the truth about the topic they choose to discuss.

In short, I tend to agree with Chamberfield's take on the current crop of documentaries about the UFO phenomenon. But this has nothing at all to do with the question of other intelligent life forms in other parts of the universe, which is an entirely legitimate question to ask.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 8, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> All of them are 100% crap.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 8, 2021)

Quasar said:


> All I am suggesting is that the vast majority of documentaries that purport to "reveal the secrets of the unknown" are obvious sensationalist ploys designed to titillate and entertain to make quick money, usually starting with some random or arbitrary conclusion and then presenting "evidence" in such a way as to make their prefab conclusion seemingly plausible.


Well duh.  


I'm disagreeing with 


> there isn't anything, credibly at least, to document.


There are numerous cases which are not so easily dismissed that I would like to see explored or at least recapped as much as possible.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 8, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> All of them are 100% crap. Nut cases, blurry videos, and no conclusions.
> 
> The only UFO case I find slightly compelling is the Ariel School sighting of 1994. A documentary was made about it, but the filmmaker can't seem to find a distributor so it's currently in limbo. But if it ever sees the light day, it should be an interesting watch.
> 
> https://www.arielschoolphenomenon.com/?fbclid=IwAR0j39MgoCkH1KfS1Q4XUGnwCWM4EJLDO0bduxBuPoCpbCOlk6rky6vQODg


Well the "nutcases" at Pentagon have confirmed that they are UFO's.
Aliens? Probably not ..
More likely high tech from one of the 3 superpowers. (kind of make aliens seem less scary tbh)
Maybe it's fake and US wants China and Russia to think they have this technology


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Well duh.
> 
> 
> I'm disagreeing with
> ...


What documentaries do is document. Are you saying that we have credible documented evidence that the aliens are among us? If not, then there really isn't anything to document, which is why "documentaries" about UFOs being aliens are inevitably fake...

...There are certainly believable reports of unexplained phenomena seen by credible witnesses who are willing to talk about what they have seen. But this lends itself to the interview or discussion format, not the documentary format.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 12, 2021)

Documentaries show/talk about a given topic and if it's one with some debate or discussion points about it, do just that. Positing that some UFOs _might_ be aliens is hardly "fake." It's one possibility, however remote, of otherwise unexplained sightings. There is plenty of documentary material there; unfortunately, a lot of it does lean to the "dude it is so aliens!" conspiracy wackos, which I have no interest in. It is odd to me how it seems most people seem absolutely convinced any given case absolutely is or is not aliens, when there is no clear explanation either way, and how they get hostile to the other point of view. Not much objectivity.


----------



## jmauz (Aug 12, 2021)

Just avoid anything that includes Jeremy Corbell. He makes bold claims and provides 'proof' with no explanation of where it came from. Lies, disinformation and his beard is annoying.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Documentaries show/talk about a given topic and if it's one with some debate or discussion points about it, do just that. Positing that some UFOs _might_ be aliens is hardly "fake." It's one possibility, however remote, of otherwise unexplained sightings. There is plenty of documentary material there; unfortunately, a lot of it does lean to the "dude it is so aliens!" conspiracy wackos, which I have no interest in. It is odd to me how it seems most people seem absolutely convinced any given case absolutely is or is not aliens, when there is no clear explanation either way, and how they get hostile to the other point of view. Not much objectivity.


Again, documentarians do not make documentaries about speculation and debate. Documentaries are driven by _events_ that are known to actually _occur_ and can thus be documented. Of course, many events are seen from different points of view and thus documentaries can and do discuss those debates in terms of the events being documented. For example, a documentary about the 1943 Tehran conference could engage in a lively analysis of the various POVs surrounding WWII strategy. But such is embedded in an _event_ that _happened_. A video presentation about WWII strategy that is not highlighting a particular and significant event is necessarily much more abstract, and so is probably a lecture or a round-table discussion, not a documentary.

Your original post asks why there aren't serious, non-fake documentaries about aliens or the possibility of aliens among us, and I'm telling you. Take it or leave it. There are good documentaries about SETI or the launching of Voyager with its Golden Record time capsule, that sort of thing. And there are a ton of excellent video discussions about where we are as a species in terms of potentially finding (or having already found) extra-terrestrial intelligent life, but these are not documentaries.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 12, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Again, documentarians do not make documentaries about speculation and debate. Documentaries are driven by _events_ that are known to actually _occur_ and can thus be documented. Of course, many events are seen from different points of view and thus documentaries can and do discuss those debates in terms of the events being documented. For example, a documentary about the 1943 Tehran conference could engage in a lively analysis of the various POVs surrounding WWII strategy. But such is embedded in an _event_ that _happened_. A video presentation about WWII strategy that is not highlighting a particular and significant event is necessarily much more abstract, and so is probably a lecture or a round-table discussion, not a documentary.
> 
> Your original post asks why there aren't serious, non-fake documentaries about aliens or the possibility of aliens among us, and I'm telling you. Take it or leave it. There are good documentaries about SETI or the launching of Voyager with its Golden Record time capsule, that sort of thing. And there are a ton of excellent video discussions about where we are as a species in terms of potentially finding (or having already found) extra-terrestrial intelligent life, but these are not documentaries.


I'm sorry but there are lots of ufo events that have been documentaries that have documented a ufo event specifically. I mean I don't even have to stretch... Roswell and the events of that night. Pheonix lights. The list is infinite.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I'm sorry but there are lots of ufo events that have been documentaries that have documented a ufo event specifically. I mean I don't even have to stretch... Roswell and the events of that night. Pheonix lights. The list is infinite.


Can you name one for me? One that has journalistic integrity?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 12, 2021)

Only 13 minutes long, but 60 minutes did an interesting story on a Pentagon report about UAPs (unidentified aerial phenomena).


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Only 13 minutes long, but 60 minutes did an interesting story on a Pentagon report about UAPs (unidentified aerial phenomena).



We can note that this is an interview, not a documentary.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 12, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Can you name one for me? One that has journalistic integrity?


That's a bit of a pivot. You can google Roswell and cone up with a bunch of documentaries that I wouldn't need to name for you to really address your original point of is there ufo documentaries or not and it's just as powerful if you act on that vs if I do. If you want to have another discussion about journalistic integrity than that can be applied to all documentaries. I'm simply addressing your point as being incorrect...tons of ufo documentaries exist under your definition of what a documentary is.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Can you name one for me? One that has journalistic integrity?


I would almost trust any UFO documentary more than your average mainstream "news" nowadays (CNN/FOX etc) 
Journalistic integrity is dead


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> I would almost trust any UFO documentary more than your average mainstream "news" nowadays (CNN/FOX etc)
> Journalistic integrity is dead


IOW, no you can't. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Quasar (Aug 12, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> That's a bit of a pivot. You can google Roswell and cone up with a bunch of documentaries that I wouldn't need to name for you to really address your original point of is there ufo documentaries or not and it's just as powerful if you act on that vs if I do. If you want to have another discussion about journalistic integrity than that can be applied to all documentaries. I'm simply addressing your point as being incorrect...tons of ufo documentaries exist under your definition of what a documentary is.


My claim is that though there are loads of "UFO documentaries" there is a death of documentaries that actually narrate accounts of intelligent extra-terrestrial life because there isn't anything to document. I stand by this claim.

Interviews of people who report seeing unexplained phenomena? Yeah, there are lots of those. But there are no documentaries about Roswell that narrate verifiable accounts of encounters with space aliens. There just aren't.


----------



## Bisty (Aug 12, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Ancient Aliens, pseudo-science or not.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 12, 2021)

Quasar said:


> We can note that this is an interview, not a documentary.


I didn't say it was. But thank you for clearing it up...?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 12, 2021)

Quasar said:


> My claim is that though there are loads of "UFO documentaries" there is a death of documentaries that actually narrate accounts of intelligent extra-terrestrial life because there isn't anything to document. I stand by this claim.
> 
> Interviews of people who report seeing unexplained phenomena? Yeah, there are lots of those. But there are no documentaries about Roswell that narrate verifiable accounts of encounters with space aliens. There just aren't.


You have a few claims if that is the case and it's hard to detect your central one but it sounds like you have conceded others. UFO' documentaries can be documentaries. UFO's documentaries have/can document events of sightings, real events, with first person+ accounts...with differing points of view and analysis. Thus they are documentaries. To move to this claim...not all ufo documentaries are declaring alien life, in fact a lot don't. They speculate (a differing of view), sometimes have countering points of view to that as well. So I agree with you.m.but I would argue a lot of them keep it at the unidentified in the UFO including Roswell. No one thinks nothing happened at Roswell for example...some think it's one thing and some think it's the other and a little of in between. So to go back to your argument...I can agree with you centrally that a lot of documentaries don't have evidence of alien life on them but I disagree with the characterization that ufo documentaries all seek that intent. A lot provide evidence and speculation on that evidence and leave it at that.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 12, 2021)

They’re not UFO’s to the people who made them.
They’re definitely identifiable.

Bob Lazar is a strange guy but a gifted engineer who explains the work he did in some of Nevada’s many underground sites. The guy is out there.

Then there’s claims of the largest site of all being under the Ice in Antarctica.
Thermal satellite imagery shows some large geometric shaped architecture under the Ice, and of course they immediately respond with “possible ruins of ancient civilizations.”

Not really into this UFO stuff but love studying the Ice Cores collected from Lake Vostok, comparing the data to Sea Floor sediment and Tree rings from giant Redwoods and Sequoia from California. Yes, even the ancient Bristlecone Pines from Death Valley go back 5,000+ years. So the UFO topic comes up in journals like the excellent magazine Nature.

Meanwhile….back at the Ranch.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> You have a few claims if that is the case and it's hard to detect your central one but it sounds like you have conceded others. UFO' documentaries can be documentaries. UFO's documentaries have/can document events of sightings, real events, with first person+ accounts...with differing points of view and analysis. Thus they are documentaries. To move to this claim...not all ufo documentaries are declaring alien life, in fact a lot don't. They speculate (a differing of view), sometimes have countering points of view to that as well. So I agree with you.m.but I would argue a lot of them keep it at the unidentified in the UFO including Roswell. No one thinks nothing happened at Roswell for example...some think it's one thing and some think it's the other and a little of in between. So to go back to your argument...I can agree with you centrally that a lot of documentaries don't have evidence of alien life on them but I disagree with the characterization that ufo documentaries all seek that intent. A lot provide evidence and speculation on that evidence and leave it at that.





chimuelo said:


> They’re not UFO’s to the people who made them.
> They’re definitely identifiable.
> 
> Bob Lazar is a strange guy but a gifted engineer who explains the work he did in some of Nevada’s many underground sites. The guy is out there.
> ...


The skinwalker ranch? 😂. I actually just learned about that one...interesting tales there.

Just to add...I don't know what UFOs are but I think they are something. If we can discover quantum quirkiness and except that as something to determine I don't know why we are allergic to the phenomena millions of people see every day. I'm not ready to say what it is but it's something.


----------



## SergeD (Aug 13, 2021)

why doesn't anyone take a clear picture when an UFO appears? A conspiracy led by the GAFA?  

How to make an UFO documentary: It appears that maybe something possibly happened in some unknown place somewhere and could be related to a so-called stranger hypothetically nicknamed Steve (sometimes also called Bob) which may have turned out to be, as we heard, an ET. 
WHY THE GOVERNMENTS KEEP SILENCE ABOUT STEVE (sometimes also called Bob).


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 13, 2021)

I watched a bit of the Showtime docu-series or whatever it is. For some reason it was on YouTube. 

It was NOT fair and balanced. Lot's of spooky music, innuendo, one sided and incomplete stories. All the things that make a documentary shite.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> I watched a bit of the Showtime docu-series or whatever it is. For some reason it was on YouTube.
> 
> It was NOT fair and balanced. Lot's of spooky music, innuendo, one sided and incomplete stories. All the things that make a documentary shite.


In what way was it not 'fair' and 'balanced' and what do you mean by that?


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> In what way was it not 'fair' and 'balanced' and what do you mean by that?


Well I only watched about 20 minutes before I had enough. So maybe it got better or more fair. But 90% of the time they showed the people who made the UFO sightings, all the while playing ominous, scary music. I didn't see any skeptics interviewed. They made anything that came out of the government seem highly dubious. 

Look, I think it's very possible there are UFOs and I'm quite interested in learning more about it. But I'm not going to sit through some manipulative, sensationalized documentary. I've done it before and learned my lesson.


----------



## NekujaK (Aug 13, 2021)

This is one of the better docus I've seen on the subject. I avoid all the sensationalized crap, but this one has a serious tone and takes an evidence-based approach:









The Phenomenon (2020) - IMDb


The Phenomenon: Directed by James Fox. With Peter Coyote, Chris Mellon, William T. Coleman, Kim Arnold. This documentary examines unidentified aerial phenomenon. With testimony from high-ranking government officials, and NASA Astronauts, Senator Harry Reid says it "makes the incredible credible."




www.imdb.com


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Well I only watched about 20 minutes before I had enough. So maybe it got better or more fair. But 90% of the time they showed the people who made the UFO sightings, all the while playing ominous, scary music. I didn't see any skeptics interviewed. They made anything that came out of the government seem highly dubious.
> 
> Look, I think it's very possible there are UFOs and I'm quite interested in learning more about it. But I'm not going to sit through some manipulative, sensationalized documentary. I've done it before and learned my lesson.


I would agree 20mins of a 5 part, 42mins per part show isnt comprehensive . 

I really am not petitioning for people to believe in UFOs, I'm rather making the point that the arguments against them are as thin as the claims that people have of the people that say they do exist...as thin as the soundtrack of the show.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> This is one of the better docus I've seen on the subject. I avoid all the sensationalized crap, but this one has a serious tone and takes an evidence-based approach:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The showtime one sounds like this as Harry Reid had a lot of air time in it along with other government officials if you can get past the soundtrack apparently. (My ears had no problem).


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 13, 2021)

I wished we captured a UFO flown by a Sasquatch.
My family and friends might let me back into the fold.

Years ago the men from both sides of the family were on a hunting trip, and I don’t like shooting Elk or Antelope. So I cleaned up and guarded our campsite.

I stood up and was yawning/stretching and suddenly some giant beast, which I thought was a Bear, put me in a big hug and squeezed me to the point where my body went limp. Fortunately my hands fell and I felt a rather large pecker and began pulling and twisting it, in hopes of hurting the creature.

I was dropped and regained my composure in time to run down to the river and cross it. As I looked back up I saw it was a Sasquatch, and he was waving his hands for me to come back.

My family never believed me, no proof could be found.

So having BigFoot found in a crashed UFO would really help me get over the rejection and trauma I still suffer through.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

chimuelo said:


> I wished we captured a UFO flown by a Sasquatch.
> My family and friends might let me back into the fold.
> 
> Years ago the men from both sides of the family were on a hunting trip, and I don’t like shooting Elk or Antelope. So I cleaned up and guarded our campsite.
> ...


You can't ever regain composure after hand jobbing a yeti


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 13, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Well I only watched about 20 minutes before I had enough. So maybe it got better or more fair.


It didn't.  Like so many multi-part documentaries recently, they had maybe two episodes of material that they stretched into four episodes. I was hitting Fast-Forward a lot. And still haven't watched Episode 4.

The main problem is that none of the footage or images they have are jaw dropping. Maybe eyebrow raising (one eyebrow, not both), but all the images are small and blurry, and as we're looking at little blobs of light that move in strange ways, I can't help but feel like a cat chasing a laser pointer. Which ... I suspect isn't far off from what some of these events actually are.

The pilots' stories _are_ compelling, but talking heads don't make for great TV. Especially when they're followed by the interviewees who clearly _do_ have an agenda in this (after a while, I got good at knowing when to use the FF button), all with spooky music under them ... it gets hard to take it seriously.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 13, 2021)

Quasar said:


> Again, documentarians do not make documentaries about speculation and debate. Documentaries are driven by _events_ that are known to actually _occur_ and can thus be documented. Of course, many events are seen from different points of view and thus documentaries can and do discuss those debates in terms of the events being documented.


? Yeah, which is what I said. (Although point of order: they aren't necessarily driven by events; biographies are a type of documentary.) PS: unexplainable things flitting about the sky are...wait for it...events. 



> Your original post asks why there aren't serious, non-fake documentaries about aliens or the possibility of aliens among us,


No, it didn't. "UFO" does not equal "aliens." Obviously "documentary about aliens" would be ridiculous by definition, as we have no proof of any. The possibility of aliens is another story, but of course that would also not be a documentary. 

However, there have been many documentaries (some better than others) about some unexplained craft, lights, etc in the sky. If you want to bury your head in the sand and pretend otherwise, knock yourself out, whatever.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I really am not petitioning for people to believe in UFOs


You don't have to: they're a fact. Geez folks it's right there in the acronym:

Unidentified
Flying
Object

Not believing they exist is like not believing trees exist. They've been around throughout history. They could be a trick of light due to swamp gas or lightning. They could be a classified aircraft we don't know about yet doing maneuvers. They could be hoaxes. They could be Chewbacca after a hard night's drinking.  We don't know. Most can be and/or are eventually explained, but a small % cannot be. Unfortunately, the "ooooh aliens" thing is more interesting and exciting to people, so Hollywood plays on that, hence the conspiracy nuts, the spooky music, and mostly just lame productions. Again what is frustrating to me is that plus the lack of objectivity. Many people automatically either believe they're all aliens or believe it's all impossible and just sneer at everything.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

bill5 said:


> You don't have to: they're a fact. Geez folks it's right there in the acronym:
> 
> Unidentified
> Flying
> ...


I agree with you. I literally meant I am not petitioning to convert anyone to any belief. People can believe what they want. The US government has concluded themselves that these things are unexplainable and exist. The armed forces, senators, other governments internationally, press internationally. Not sure what the argument is really about beyond the music in the documentary is crappy.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> I agree with you. I literally meant I am not petitioning to convert anyone to any belief. People can believe what they want. The US government has concluded themselves that these things are unexplainable and exist. The armed forces, senators, other governments internationally, press internationally. Not sure what the argument is really about beyond the music in the documentary is crappy.


As an aside...this event was featured in the UFO documentary but this went into way more technical depth on it for anyone interested and this is one of the ones confirmed by the government I believe. It's complete with over exaggerated deep announcer porn voice.


----------



## bill5 (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Not sure what the argument is really about beyond the music in the documentary is crappy.


You don't like spooky music?

Spookist!!


----------



## wilifordmusic (Aug 13, 2021)

When you give up on anything remotely factual, try this.
At least it's entertaining.









UFO (TV Series 1970–1971) - IMDb


UFO: Created by Gerry Anderson, Sylvia Anderson. With Ed Bishop, Dolores Mantez, Michael Billington, Ayshea Brough. The missions of the Supreme Headquarters Alien Defence Organization, which defends Earth from extra-terrestrial threats.




www.imdb.com


----------



## bill5 (Aug 13, 2021)

Thx - I recall "Project Blue Book" also from the 70s being decent.


----------



## Quasar (Aug 13, 2021)

bill5 said:


> ? Yeah, which is what I said. (Although point of order: they aren't necessarily driven by events; biographies are a type of documentary.) PS: unexplainable things flitting about the sky are...wait for it...events.
> 
> 
> No, it didn't. "UFO" does not equal "aliens." Obviously "documentary about aliens" would be ridiculous by definition, as we have no proof of any. The possibility of aliens is another story, but of course that would also not be a documentary.
> ...


This has gotten a bit absurd, and I am dropping out. You - ok - asked why there don't seem to be good documentaries about UFOs. My only point is that of the many thousands made, virtually all of them are sensationalist and bogus, and that the more credible accounts of unexplained sightings, because they don't have a lot of dramatic narrative action, tend to lend themselves to interview or discussion formats...

...And that is my take on the answer to your simple, innocent question at the beginning of the thread, and I fail to see what is so unrealistic about this take. If you wish to assert that there have been _many documentaries _about UFOs, then why did you launch this topic by asking: _Is anyone aware of such a thing? The ones on Netflix are incredibly bad, mostly conspiracy nuts..._

But I don't need an answer. Again, I am out of this nonsense. Peace.


----------



## Chamberfield (Aug 14, 2021)

Instead of watching entertainment-based documentaries, I would highly suggest reading two books on the subject if you're really interested:

Unconventional Objects by Paul Hill:


UFO's and the National Security State by Richard Dolan. 


I was fascinated by the film Close Encounters when I was a kid, which led me to years of research in hopes of finding some answers. There aren't any. If you really delve in to the subject, you'll find there's no end to the rabbit hole. At the end of the day, there's only eye witness accounts and ambiguous photos/video. Not one shred of scientific evidence. 

If we use the Roswell Incident as a starting point, don't you think someone somewhere would have a smoking gun by now? That was 74 years ago.

So I laugh whenever I see some new "documentary" about UFOs. It's always the same old crap that leads nowhere and has no evidence and no answers.


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 14, 2021)

Rex282 said:


> There are things that are provable like quantum entanglement that are much more implausible than aliens.


Exactly... something even more improbable than quantum physics, aliens, walking on water, etc... the existence of the Universe itself. It baffles me how closed/small-minded humans can be in light of the infinite potentiality within the infinite realms of our existence. The only impossibility in the Universe _is _the_ impossible._


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 15, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Instead of watching entertainment-based documentaries, I would highly suggest reading two books on the subject if you're really interested:
> 
> Unconventional Objects by Paul Hill:
> 
> ...



So do you consider radar a Shred of evidence?

"

Most of the UAP probably were physical objects, since most were detected in multiple ways, including via “radar, infrared, electro-optical, weapon seekers, and visual observation.” In addition, there are probably multiple types of UAP."
From the government report


----------



## Chamberfield (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> So do you consider radar a Shred of evidence?



No. A blip on radar shows that something was in the sky - kind of like a blurry photograph, but does nothing to prove what that something actually is.

UFOs obviously exist. I don't need the Pentagon to tell me that. But the question is, what are they? There's really only two possibilities: it's secret government technology, or it's alien.

So far, there's no evidence that proves either.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 15, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> So do you consider radar a Shred of evidence?





Chamberfield said:


> No. A blip on radar shows that something was in the sky - kind of like a blurry photograph, but does nothing to prove what that something actually is.
> 
> UFOs obviously exist. I don't need the Pentagon to tell me that. But the question is, what are they? There's really only two possibilities: it's secret government technology, or it's alien.
> 
> So far, there's no evidence that proves either.


No one is claiming aliens. Everyone is acknowledging UFO's.

The world's most advanced weaponry, targetting and detection systems lie within the same US government systems that are telling you something was picked it up that is not conventional and you boil that to a blip on a map? ...that should be good enough for you to serve as evidence beyond Roswell if you are utilizing critical thinking and without pivoting to little green men. I mean really think about what you aren't willing to accept. It's exactly what that new documentary was highlighting in the experiences of the US airmen who have just had the experience confirmed by the report. If UFO's obviously exist what exactly is that argument? If you are taking all of those quantitative analysis points as proof (I sure hope you are) of something being found to say the exist.. what exactly is the argument for no evidence if the worlds most advance armed forces are providing evidence (much less the FAA)? If no one is claiming aliens exist what exactly is the argument? If the documentaries of late are just having the detailed experiences like this one by US government officials confirmed by the US government...what exactly is the argument?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Aug 15, 2021)

As an aside I found this interesting in the report



"Narratives from aviators in the operational community and analysts from the military and IC describe disparagement associated with observing UAP, reporting it, or attempting to discuss it with colleagues. Although the effects of these stigmas have lessened as senior members of the scientific, policy, military, and intelligence communities engage on the topic seriously in public, reputational risk may keep many observers silent, complicating scientific pursuit of the topic. "


----------

